# The Bike Show Edison NJ



## stanleybadcat (Dec 24, 2004)

Has anyone been to this event? If so, is it worth attending?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*oops*

I was there today, I guess this response is a bit too late.
It was fun though.



stanleybadcat said:


> Has anyone been to this event? If so, is it worth attending?


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

*A little late*

By looking at the flyer I thought that the "expo" was going to be pretty good. But when I got there I was pretty disapointed. I basically paid 20 bucks (me & my girl) to go in there, and see exhibitors that were just local bike shops, pay money to get in there and spend more money. This was pretty crappy IMO. I'll go to the NY show, pretty sure it will be better.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

R1000 said:


> By looking at the flyer I thought that the "expo" was going to be pretty good. But when I got there I was pretty disapointed. I basically paid 20 bucks (me & my girl) to go in there, and see exhibitors that were just local bike shops, pay money to get in there and spend more money. This was pretty crappy IMO. I'll go to the NY show, pretty sure it will be better.



I wouldn't put any money on the NY show being any better. I went last year and it was pretty much like you described the NJ show. Mostly LBS's and one or two manufacturers.


----------



## rubendc19 (May 21, 2003)

daneil said:


> I wouldn't put any money on the NY show being any better. I went last year and it was pretty much like you described the NJ show. Mostly LBS's and one or two manufacturers.


Its a while before that show starts anyway but, the list of ehxibitors looks pretty big so far
http://bicycleshows.us/nyc/ex_clients.php

what do you think ?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

rubendc19 said:


> Its a while before that show starts anyway but, the list of ehxibitors looks pretty big so far
> http://bicycleshows.us/nyc/ex_clients.php
> 
> what do you think ?


Definately more than last year or the year before. It actually looks worth checking out.


----------

